# D70s vs 350D



## kc0ltv (Jun 29, 2006)

I am looking to upgrade from my trusty Sony DSC-P71 point-and-shoot that I have had for three and a half years and taken over 9,500 photos with (according to the counter) to something a bit more advanced.  With DSLR's priced so low today (compared to when I got the P71), and the fact that they are, well, SLRs, I am considering buying one in the near future, hopefully by the end of summer.

The two that have grabbed my eye are the Nikon D70s and Canon 350D.  I am currently trending towards the D70s, even though it is a bit more expensive.  The included lens seems to have better zoom (18 - 70mm) and I've heard it's of higher quality, the sensor is larger, and seems to have more controls.  But I have tried neither and would be very interested to see what others who have say.

I am primarily into landscape and nature photography, but I like to be versatile and try lots of different things.  I also want to get into macro photography.  What do you guys think?  Is the D70s worth the extra bucks?


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 29, 2006)

Side by Side

Have you also considered the Nikon D50?  You might also be able to find a Canon 20D (now discontinued) for not much more than the D70s.

I think the best thing to do, is to compare the features and then go into a store and hold them both.  The Rebel XT is quite small...too small for some....just right for others.

They are both great cameras, good luck.


----------



## D-50 (Jun 29, 2006)

Check out www.kenrockwell.com he compares the D70s, D50 and the 350d directly. It should answer any questions you have. I currently have a d50 and shoot primarily nature and landscape as well. The D50 is a bit cheaper then the d70 but essentially the same camera minus a few things such as separte wheels for aperature and shutter speed and D.O.F preview. Are you sure the 350d and the d70 have different sensor sizes?


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 29, 2006)

D-50 said:
			
		

> Are you sure the 350d and the d70 have different sensor sizes?



Rebel 22.2 x 14.8 mm
D70s 23.7 x 15.5 mm

Not much of a difference.  The rebel XT is 8.0 mega pixels compared to 6.0 on the D70 though.


----------



## pip22 (Jul 1, 2006)

The extra MP of the canon would sway it for me. And I know MP count isn't the be all and end all of picture quality, but on a large, high quality sensor those extra pixels will come in handy for shots that you want to crop yet still have high enough resolution to enlarge it. If the higher MP count of the canon doesn't leave it trailing behind the nikon where noise is concerned, it's no contest -- the canon would be my choice. Check the reviews for noise performance between the two.


----------



## Arch (Jul 1, 2006)

personally i'd go for the D70s....... but its your call.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jul 1, 2006)

basically, the image quality between the two is equal.  GO to your local camera shop and ask to hold them.  That's where the difference lies.  To me the D70 felt much more substantial, and als has 2 command wheels (for aperture and shutter speed).  That's what did it for me.


----------



## Sir Tony (Jul 1, 2006)

I like the D70 for its heaviness and sturdiness. I like the Rebel for image quality and low noise, and its a Canon. I just do not like the way the Rebel feels, just feels cheap to me. I would end up buying the Rebel in the end, I guess I could get passed the feel of it.


----------



## Don Simon (Jul 4, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> To me the D70 felt much more substantial, and also has 2 command wheels (for aperture and shutter speed).


I really don't understand why every camera doesn't have this. It's like all the major camera manufacturers have decided the general public can't be trusted to have control over their photos. Anyway before I go off on a rant, the separate controls for aperture and shutter speed may not bother you, but if you have an interest in nature photography I suspect it will, since you'll need to be able to quickly and easily set up the shot while looking through the viewfinder. I'd say the D70 is better, but then it is more expensive - the D70 is more comparable to the 20D, while the equivalent of the 350D is the D50. The D50 is actually significantly cheaper than the 350D (in the UK anyway), so definitely consider that.


----------



## bitteraspects (Jul 5, 2006)

350d no question


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 5, 2006)

As a happy owner of a 350D I would say: yes, that is the camera.
But since I have never used the Nikon ones, what do I know?
All I know is that I am happy with what I've got - for the time being (but that last added bit is only between us, my husband must never know, hm? He thinks he's done with getting me cameras as combined birthday/Christmas presents, heehee  )


----------



## bitteraspects (Jul 5, 2006)

cheaper = cheap for a reason. 

you get what you pay for


----------



## Don Simon (Jul 5, 2006)

bitteraspects said:
			
		

> 350d no question





			
				bitteraspects said:
			
		

> cheaper = cheap for a reason.
> 
> you get what you pay for



Er, but the 350d is cheaper than the D70.


----------



## D-50 (Jul 5, 2006)

Both seem to be fine cameras. When identical photos are compared from each camera little to no difference can be seen. Cannon's 8mp will allow for a slightly better abilty to crop. This all goes back to the age old Cannon Vs. Nikon debate, to me being from boston this contraversy is much like the Redsox vs. Yankees, both are great teams but Red sox fans will tell you the Yanks have no chance vs the sox and vice versa just like Nikon users will recommend a Nikon and Cannon users will recommend a Cannon. You cant lose with either. I say forget the D70 and forget the 350d, put in some extra hours at work and go for the Nikon D200 it is definately better than both.


----------

